# killer cat...whats the best bell/siren to put on collar?!



## amandaco2 (11 May 2014)

My young cat is murdering a variety of animals regularly.
he has 2 bells on his collar.
Is there something else I can put on so he cant catch so many animals?? He's mostly white so hardly a camouflaged mog and well fed.
he brings in up to 3 presents daily


----------



## thewonderhorse (12 May 2014)

I have four and three of them are murdering toads.

Unfortunately, even bells are sometimes not that effective as the cats will learn to move without jingling them.

I love my cats but the murdering I can do without.


----------



## heebiejeebies (12 May 2014)

No help from me, I wish mine would wear a collar so I could put a bell on it, he ran in with a whole wood pigeon the other day... Unfortunately he takes his collars off and buries them, the little sod.


----------



## meandmyself (16 May 2014)

You could always keep him inside.


----------



## dianchi (16 May 2014)

meandmyself said:



			You could always keep him inside.
		
Click to expand...

Not really fair to a cat that is used to going out is it?!

I have the same problem but as both of mine a tree climbers I make sure I get the safety ones- which they then lose and no bell!


----------



## sarahann1 (19 May 2014)

amandaco2 said:



			My young cat is murdering a variety of animals regularly.
he has 2 bells on his collar.
Is there something else I can put on so he cant catch so many animals?? He's mostly white so hardly a camouflaged mog and well fed.
he brings in up to 3 presents daily 

Click to expand...

Erm, well, some slow down on the number of catches they make as they get older if that helps??


----------



## Micky (20 May 2014)

My old cats ( both gone now ) used to bring me rabbits and meeces on a regular basis, best accept they love you and are bringing you gifts...nowt will stop them bar keeping them indoors...grin and bear it and praise the clever clogs...its nature!


----------



## willhegofirst (15 June 2014)

You could try a hawking bell on his collar they tend to be much loader than normal bells.


----------



## flirtygerty (15 June 2014)

My resident hunter was decked out like big ben with bells, didn't make a bit of difference to his kills, just drove us mad inside the house


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 June 2014)

I went through five collars and bells in one week, I gave up.........


----------



## Clueless (15 June 2014)

flirtygerty said:



			My resident hunter was decked out like big ben with bells, didn't make a bit of difference to his kills, just drove us mad inside the house
		
Click to expand...

I could lie in bed at night in the summer and hear my cat approach across 4 gardens.  I decided that she was the Darwin theory in practice, she was catching the deaf ones, or really dim ones!  I didn't welcome the presents, but she was always so proud of herself.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 June 2014)

amandaco2 said:



			My young cat is murdering a variety of animals regularly.
....... 

Click to expand...

He's a cat.  That's what cats do.  Accept that your pet is acting in an entirely natural manner,  or find a home for him.  You could try having a word with him I suppose,  but then I expect that you've already tried that.

Alec.


----------



## Janah (23 June 2014)

Afraid I let my two girls get on with it though I hate it when they bring in live animals.  I won't use collars  as are they are both tree climbers.  Would be mortified if they got caught up.  I have seen cats with front legs stuck thro' collars.

They are only doing what cats do, live with it.


----------

